# project jet



## spanick (Jan 28, 2015)

First off I'm a new guy here and really like this site and the members .So I'm in the process of changing out my Grizzly 1754 from a 25 tiller to a 65 jet with a console.As of now my biggest debate is to put on a 4 set back jackplate or just use a transom extension.Next I will be fabricating a console and rewiring the boat.Pics to come..


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

I run a 90/65 Mercury on my 1755 Lowe tunnel hull and I have a Powerlift jackplate with 6' of setback and love the fact that I can run it up when at wot and get it real shallow or run it down a touch in choppy water to prevent cavitation. I wanted to be able to adjust to the current water conditions at the time.


----------



## fishbum (Jan 29, 2015)

I have setup a couple trackers G3 and Lowe boats with jets and have tried most every method to
Raise the motor. Most would tell you that the best idea is to keep it as close to the transom as possible!
Cut down on spray and with every inch back you increase the weight hanging out the rear. I have found that I have had very little issues with a jack plate but with that said be carful to ck out the brand plate! Most don't have enough lift! I like the Versa Jack by Bobs Machine in Flordia! I use the 4" setback model. You can get it in manual and hydraulic! By the way outboard jets makes one also!


----------

